# CMs gehen!



## Rorgak (4. September 2009)

Ist es ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen wenn Sterni und Jamil wie es auf der War SEite nachzulesen ist GOA demnächst verlassen. Für mich persönlich empfinde ich es als ein ganz ganz schlechtes Zeichen.


----------



## Flexaroni (4. September 2009)

Das ist immerhin eine Veränderung, Veränderung bedeutet Fortschritt. Will sagen wenn sich was tut, dann kann nur was dabei rum kommen.


----------



## Kalyptus (4. September 2009)

Tja das WAR es dann.
Schade hatte soviel Potenzial das Spiel, ich habe die CB und dann noch 6 Monate gespielt. Dann wurde es einfach sinnlos.
Währe nur 50% der versprochenen Sachen dringewesen, oder wie abermals Versprochen nachgeliefert, würde ich es heute noch Spielen.


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2009)

Sterntaler und Jamil wechseln nun mal den Beruf, ist ja nicht so, dass dies etwas neues wäre auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.
Ersatz wirds geben, ob dieser dann allerdings den gleichen Kontakt zur Community hält ist jetzt die Frage.


----------



## Thoraros (4. September 2009)

Es liegt doch nicht am Spiel, vielleicht haben sie einfach keine Lust mehr auf diesen beruf oder haben sogar ein besseres Angebot bekommen?
@Schwarzmaler 2 Posts über mir ..
Es wurde bereits vieles nachgeliefert was versprochen wurde ... immer wieder diese Flames ... schon zu AoC-Zeiten einfach nervig ...


----------



## Terratec (4. September 2009)

Noez, kaum hab ich Sterni mal IRL gesehen und mit ihm geredet, da geht er auch schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich mir immer mehr sicher, dass WAR bald Hopps geht...


----------



## Pente (4. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sterntaler und Jamil wechseln nun mal den Beruf, ist ja nicht so, dass dies etwas neues wäre auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.
> Ersatz wirds geben, ob dieser dann allerdings den gleichen Kontakt zur Community hält ist jetzt die Frage.


Ich will hier nun sicher keine Gerüchte verbreiten aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Leiter des Community-Managements sowie der erste deutsche Community-Manager gleichzeitig einfach mal so den Beruf wechseln ist doch eher gering. Noch dazu weil Kai (Sterntaler) in seinem Abschiedspost selbst sogar sagte, dass er noch nicht weiss wo es ihn beruflich nun hinzieht. Wie gesagt ich will keine Gerüchte verbreiten aber ich glaube nicht, dass hier in naher Zukunft mit Ersatz für die beiden zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Schorus (4. September 2009)

naja es kann aber auch ein gutes zeichen sein.überlegt mal wer ihr arbeitgeber ist.will ja nicht zuviele gerüchte verbreiten aber es wird sicher viele freuen,was in absehbarer zeit passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Ist es ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen wenn Sterni und Jamil wie es auf der War SEite nachzulesen ist GOA demnächst verlassen. Für mich persönlich empfinde ich es als ein ganz ganz schlechtes Zeichen.



es is doch egal wie namenhaft die leute sind die arbeiten. wichtig ist das die dabei sind die mit herzblut arbeiten.

neue leute, wenn denn welche kommen heißt, frischer wind.

wenn keine neuen kommen, ist zumindest der alte gus weg. 
in zeiten wie diesen wirtschaftskrise und wo war nich so gut läuft, is doch klar das wegrationalisiert wird.

klar viele mögen gerade sterni, aber symphatie sollte da nicht gleich zu bööser schwarzmalerei folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (4. September 2009)

Oo Sterni muss den Hut nehmen. Das ist in der Tat kein gutes Zeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexaroni (4. September 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ein absolut irrelevantes Zeichen, Warhammer wird von Mythic programmiert, das einzige was sich tatsächlich ändern wird ist die Communityarbeit und vielleicht die Informationspolitik, und die war eigentlich seit Release scheiße.


----------



## Schorus (4. September 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ein absolut irrelevantes Zeichen, Warhammer wird von Mythic programmiert, das einzige was sich tatsächlich ändern wird ist die Communityarbeit und vielleicht die Informationspolitik, und die war eigentlich seit Release scheiße.


 man muss das zeichen nur verstehen.es wird sich etwas gewaltiges ändern.und das zwar zum positiven.


----------



## ersoichso (4. September 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Ist es ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen wenn Sterni und Jamil wie es auf der War SEite nachzulesen ist GOA demnächst verlassen. Für mich persönlich empfinde ich es als ein ganz ganz schlechtes Zeichen.




das ist das erste PRO* das ich seit langem nach release im bezug auf die europaeischen spieler gehoert habe,meine meinung,nach wie vor GOA hat WAR das bein gebrochen

edit:wie es weiter geht,expliziet EA bezogen,ich schliesse mich pente`s meinung an da wird wohl nicht viel nachkommen
denoch halte ich es nicht fuer klug GOA den bereich CM zu ueberlassen,dann wirklich lieber alle paar monate (wenn ueberhaupt) paar zeilen und die entsprechenden patch aus US dazu,
besser als so wie momentan/vergangenheit


----------



## Terratec (4. September 2009)

Ich seh das Aion-geheule jetzt schon, also bitte lass wenigstens aus *diesem* Thread...


----------



## Wayne der 4. (4. September 2009)

Tja echt schade, es geht wohl wirklich mit WAR so langsam zu Ende.

Ist wohl doch nicht so great and awesome geworden wie versprochen...

Am Anfang hat es ja noch super viel Spaß gemacht aber irgendwann fehlt einfach die Abwechslung, war zumindest bei mir so.

Vielleicht kriegt Mythic ja noch die Kurve, schließlich hat es Funcom ja auch noch geschafft und hat sogar schon das Addon angekündigt.

Wie dem auch sei, noch viel Spaß allen die gern WAR spielen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. September 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ein absolut irrelevantes Zeichen, Warhammer wird von Mythic programmiert, das einzige was sich tatsächlich ändern wird ist die Communityarbeit und vielleicht die Informationspolitik, und die war eigentlich seit Release scheiße.



Ich hab hier mal Jamil und Sterntaler die Frage nach Performance geschrieben - keine Antwort, und das war auch gut so. 

Fürs gameplay können die 2 ja nix außer bekannte Sachen weitergeben, die Probleme liegen woanders und Mythic Glanz bröckelt.

Jakobs hat es erst eingeleitet, da war für mich auch Schluß.

Jakobs berichtet genauso wie Sterni über Reibereien und die gibts immer wenn man etwas perfekt machen will, von daher meine ich zu wissen das es leider schlechte Vorzeichen sind.



> Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wohin es mich beruflich verschlagen wird. Als Spieler werde ich sicherlich manchen von euch auf der einen oder anderen Seite auf den Schlachtfeldern von Erengrad und Carroburg über den Weg laufen, mit dem beruflichen Abstand von WAR sicherlich auch etwas häufiger als noch im Moment.
> 
> Ich bedanke mich für die schöne Zeit, die wir auch mit Krisen und Reibereien, gemeinsam hatten und bin sicher, dass wir uns bei einem anderen Projekt wiedersehen werden.


Quelle: War-Europe

Warum sollte jemand der das Spiel weiterspielt, nicht in den Job weitermachen wollen mit dem Wunsch die Spieler
weiterhin glücklicher zu machen? Eine Kette ist nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied. Das Team Names Mythic, Goa, Bioware, EA, whatsever hat einfach versagt - "hey da sind schon wieder 2 Kt`s destros, gähn 5 fps" fanden sehr viele nicht berauschend auf neuesten Quadcores.


----------



## Miracolax (5. September 2009)

Wenn er schon schreibt "Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wohin es mich beruflich verschlagen wird" heisst das im Klartext "Ich bin überraschend und für mich unerwartet gefeuert worden und hab keine Ahnung was nun kommt". Da braucht sich keiner was vormachen, ist einfach so. Jemand von seine Qualitäten (die er unbestritten hat) hätte lange vorher schon das Umfeld sondiert nach besseren Jobs (sollte er die Lust an *diesem* Job verloren haben, was keiner - noch nicht einmal ich - glaubt). Deswegen weiss er momentan auch nicht "wohin es ihn beruflich verschlagen wird" weil er halt nicht damit gerechnet hat, zumindest nicht so schnell. Und mangels Angeboten kann er halt nicht einfach was aus dem Ärmel schütteln.


----------



## Deadwool (5. September 2009)

so interpretiere ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (5. September 2009)

Parallel damit eine vielleicht noch viel schlimmere Nachricht:

DAoC wird in Europa abgeschaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Evtl. geht ja GOA ein. Wer weiß....


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. September 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Parallel damit eine vielleicht noch viel schlimmere Nachricht:
> 
> DAoC wird in Europa abgeschaltet.
> 
> ...



omg, das wird die letzten Mythic Fans umhauen, Server sind in solchen Unternehmen nicht das teuerste - sagt auch was zur Einstellung zu den Spielern aus. Angeblich ging ein Designer letztens nach Daoc zurück von War.. alles sehr, sehr wundersam.


----------



## Schorus (5. September 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Evtl. geht ja GOA ein. Wer weiß....



so langsam kommen wir der sache näher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (5. September 2009)

da ich die beiden in kaum in Action gesehen hab, isses mir ziemlich egal, ob se gehen oder net...haben eh keinen Einfluß gehabt..


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. September 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> da ich die beiden in kaum in Action gesehen hab, isses mir ziemlich egal, ob se gehen oder net...haben eh keinen Einfluß gehabt..



Stimmt auch wieder, aber es so viele Dinger da konnten die keinen Einfluss haben bzw. hätte man sie gelassen wäre es besser gelaufen weil jeder 2. in der Communtiy das auch so weiß

1. Release kein MMORPG kurz bevor Wotlk 1 Addon rausbringt
2. Mach kein Massenmmorpg was nur bei wenigen Spielern flüssig läuft
3. Leg keine Server so zusammen das das die unterlegende Fraktion keine Lust mehr hat
4. Binde die Spieler beim Release an dein Forum - meiner Meinung völlig unnötig sich später danach zu beschäftigen
    wo es ne Menge guter Foren gab, das kostet Zeit für andere Dinge
5. Liegt das Boot schief haut nicht noch unbedingt ne neuen Firma rein
6. EA will Zahlen
7. Auch ein Wechsel von Communtiy Manager und Produzenten beruhigt die Fans nicht

usw. - war auf jeden Fall ne Menge, möcht nicht wissen was Insider noch alles sagen können.

Die 2 wie Du sie nennst sind quasi nur Vorboten, das eine Steigerung kaum möglich sein wird.


----------



## Thoraros (5. September 2009)

Wieso sollte WAR bald Hops gehen? Nur weil GOA, Publisher in Europa 2 Leute entlässt? Mal ehrlich, GOA ist nicht gerade besonders toll und auch anders gesagt, bedeutet Entwicklung fortschritt und Fortschritt bedeutet Verbesserung aber immer wieder diese ganzen WAR ist tot Schreier maraogj -.- :/

Vielleicht wollen sich EA und Mythic endlich von GOA lösen? Gerade durch die Fusion mit BioWare gehts wieder bergauf.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2009)

Als Alter Fan... mann was hab ich mich jahre auf WAR gefreut... was war ich geschockt als bekannt wurde das GOA damit zu tun haben wird und was war ich enttäuscht über das spiel wie es raus kam.

Fakten Check:

Die Info Politik war von Anfang an Scheiße, das gibts kein ABER... das ist ein Fakt.

Das Beide, Hochrangige Manager gleichzeitig gehen ist kein Zufall... wäre ein seehr Zufälliger Zufall, dahinter steckt was... was auch immer es ist lässt  sich momentan nur vermuten. Was Gutes kanns aber Kaum sein, denn wenn ich die Spitze eines Speeres austausche hab ich normalerweise ne Schärfere in Petto. Davon ist aber nicht zu sehen... momentan.

Die AION  Heuler... Lest euch mal die Berichte der Beta Tester Durch. 1 Drittel hyped das game wieder weit in den Himme... Erinnert irgendwie an AoC und WAR ne.. 2 Drittel bemängelnjetzt schon das Spiel system, den aufbau und ablauf des End contents und die sichtbare Langzeit Motivation die nämlich genau nicht zu erblicken ist.

Bis Dato ist Aion ein genau so unfertiges hype Produkt wie es AOC und WAR waren. Und wie das ausging weiss wohl jeder.
Riesen Release Zahlen und nach 4 Wochen über 75% Account einbrüche die nie mehr wieder rein geholt wurden.

Ich bin bei AOC und WAR in der beta und beim release dabei gewesen. Ich hab beide spiele immer wieder reaktiviert um den Fortschritt zu sehen... den es so nie gab. Ich bin mit beiden games dick auf die schnauze gefallen weil ich im Hype strom mitgeschwommen bin. 

Und Ich Prophezeie euch, Ihr werdet auch mit Aion auf die fresse fliegen.

@ THoraros  WAR war schon tot bevor es richtig lief... dafür ging zu viel daneben und es wurde zuviel verbockt. Die Acc einbrüche von über 75% gleich 4 wochen nach beginn waren das TOdesurteil. Und Als Riesen Fan von Warhammer find ich es eig. schade das sagen zu müssen. Aber so ist es eben.


----------



## Churchak (5. September 2009)

Zjo da heist es wohl nun harren wir den Dingen die da kommen werden.Am ende ist das wohl schon ne vorrausschauende Kostenminimierung auf den kommenden Acc-Zahlenschwund Ende September.
Um Sterni tut es mir leid da mich dieser Name schon seit über 7 Jahren in 2 meiner 3 MMOs die ich spiele/te über Jahre hat auch wenn ich persönlich eigendlich nie mit ihm zu tun hatte. Aber wie gesagt schaun wir mal wie sich das nun auf den Support auswirkt auch wenn ich beide nie an der GM-Strippe hatte,sieht man ja als User eh nie den ganzen Rattenschwanz der im Hintergrund mitläuft.


----------



## Jehova (5. September 2009)

@ Dilan



> Bis Dato ist Aion ein genau so unfertiges hype Produkt wie es AOC und WAR waren. Und wie das ausging weiss wohl jeder.
> Riesen Release Zahlen und nach 4 Wochen über 75% Account einbrüche die nie mehr wieder rein geholt wurden.



Dem kann ich so nicht beipflichten. Warhammer hat von Tag eins an einen unfertigen Eindruck hinterlassen. 

Über die Langzeitmotivation von AION kann ich nur spekulieren, aber sowohl Grafik als auch Performance suchen ihresgleichen im mmorpg-Markt. 
Hier von einem unfertigen Hype-Produkt zu sprechen ist einfach nicht richtig. (Mir ist in den ersten 18 lvl nicht ein einziger bug untergekommen)

Auch deine Wahrnehmung der Kritik aus der Beta kann ich so nicht teilen. 
Mein Eindruck ist , das die überwiegende Zahl der Tester ein ausgesprochen positives Bild von AION hat und ergo den 20. kaum abwarten kann.

Ich tippe darauf, das AION die ersten Monate sehr viel souveräner übersteht, als WAR dies getan hat 
Ob den Koreanern ein endcontent gelingt, der die Spieler bei der Stange hält, ist dann wohl die Gretchenfrage.


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. September 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Und Ich Prophezeie euch, Ihr werdet auch mit Aion auf die fresse fliegen.



nene aion läuft schon lange, das ist nur ne westliche umsetzung - die umfragen die ich bisher gesehen habe... da geht was ab.

war kann man auch nicht mit anderen spielen vergleichen, siehts du da massenflames wie bei aoc ?

Die Massenzusammenlegung auf Server die das schöne ausgeglichene Carroburg Verhältnis zerschmetterten (order war anfangs wengier aber irgendwie gleichstark),

das rausgeschubse aus Zonen ohne Erstattung von Beuteln sollte man mal einen bekommen haben usw.
alles funfresser - jetzt wo Aion kommt gehen die, die sich monatelang vorher über Performance geärgert haben und für die andere mmorpgs nicht die Alternative waren. Bei solchen Vorgängen werden oft (un)schuldige gesucht.

Meiner Meinung nach sitzen die verantwortlichen vor den PC, aehm was programmieren wir denn heute für event lalala - perfomance probleme in der community, addons die die Leistung steigern? - noe kann ja garnicht sein, bei den programmiern läuft doch alles bestens.

Allein die Aussage vor Monaten in meinen Kt das die Aionserver in Deutschland stehen hat bei vielen freudiges erwarten ausgelöst, in der irrigen Annahme das dadurch die Perfomance besser sein muß.
*
Warhammer bleibt ein schönes Spiel, mit dollen events und angenehmer Community welches nichts mit anderen mmorpgs zu tun hat, die Stärken wie pvp leveln, Burgenschlachten weiter zuverbessern in Richtung Fun, Gruppenpvp wurde leider etwas zu weit hinten angestellt.*

Jetzt aber alles auf Aion zu schieben ist quatsch, andere mmorpgs haben auch ihre Wechseler und Rückwechsler, die CM sind für die Community da, gesehen hab ich sie auch nicht - allerdings hatte man sie nach Dublin "befördert" auch für ein neues Projekt, wer weiß was sie da gemacht haben. Das Jamil hier Sterntaler ersetzt wurde vor Monaten schon bekanntgegeben - dieses NC_Amboss Thread in Aion Forum ist genauso überflüssig wenn es nur auf eine Ankündigung bezieht und die CMs den Kontakt dann doch nur verloddern lassen.


----------



## pulla_man (5. September 2009)

kann nicht mal nen mod kommen und wenigstens diesen thread von aion sauber halten? is echt nciht mehr zu ertragen diese ganze diskussion.

Back to topic: sollte der eine user recht damit haben, dass die entlassung von jamil und sterntaler damit zu tun hat das goa pleite geht und sich von WAR lösen wird, dann mach ich drei kreuze und nen luftsprung. dann stellt sich mir jedoch eine weitere frage, was passiert mit unseren charakteren? kommt einfach ein neuer publisher in europa oder können wir auf die us server wechseln? welche eine mindestens genauso gute latenz haben wie die server der franzosen obwohl sie 6000km mindestens wegstehen. oder werden unsere chars einfach gelöscht?


----------



## Greephus (5. September 2009)

Was regt ihr euch auf? Die welt dreht sich und manschma werden auch leute entlassen oder dem arbeitsmarkt wieder zur verfügung gestellt. Und das es sich hier um COMMUNITY Manager handelt gleich drauf zu scvhließen das War untergeht? Die arbeiten nicht an dem Game... sonder an sachen die wir zu gesicht bekommen... Mitteilungen, änderungen etc... ansonsten sind die nicht für die anderen sachen beschäftigt worden... also ist es auch nicht spiel relevant das sie gehen... ist zwar schade aber es hat keinen einfluss auf die programmierer.

was aber ansatzweise hier nervt ist die tatsache das egal was man schreibt immer wieder das A-Spiel genannt wird... will nur eines klar stellen... es wird genauso schwer haben wie War und alle anderen games die kommen... nicht nur weil der markt gesäätigt ist von spielen in der richtung... nope... die hype phase ist eines der probs... aber wir haben ja gesehen was das auslösen kann.

aber einen vorteil sehe ich bei dem A*** , nach dem es offen ist (ka ob es schon release hat... juckt mich aber auch nicht) verschwinden eh alle Untergangspropheten, Whinner und möchtegern roxxor... womit die ihre ruhe haben die spaß an ihrem spiel haben und sich immer mit jenen rumschlagen müssen die ihr ego an etwas aufblassen das nur fun machen sollte mehr nicht.


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Die Entlassung der CMs und die Abschaltung von DAOC für Europa ist sicherlich kein gutes Zeichen allerdings betrifft das GOA und nicht Mythic. Offenbar müssen sie halt einsparen, was kein Wunder ist. Richtig gut entwickelt hat sich Warhammer ja nicht, es ist halt ein Randprodukt wie AOC und Lotro geworden und ich glaube nicht, dass diese Spiele nochmal einen riesigen Aufschwung erfahren, sie werden aber wohl weiterbestehen und doch einigen Spielern viel Freude bereiten. Ich könnte jedenfalls nicht sagen, dass ich keine Freude daran habe.

Das größte Problem von Aion ist derzeit offenbar das Balancing und ich glaube schon, dass Europa als altbekannte Raunzergegend viele Flames gegen NC einbringen wird, viel mehr als die braven Asiaten. Derzeit geht ja nix über die Assassine und den Gladiatoren, wenn man sich so durch die Foren ließt. Wer beispielsweise Templer spielt muss völlig verrückt sein.




Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Die Massenzusammenlegung auf Server die das schöne ausgeglichene Carroburg Verhältnis zerschmetterten (order war anfangs wengier aber irgendwie gleichstark),



Zerstört wurde nur die Übermacht der Zerstörung. Hier hat GOA sehr richtig gehandelt, sie hat den Transfer für Destro blockiert und nur Order auf den Server gelassen. Dadurch ist der Server so ausgeglichen wie schon seit Monaten nicht. Dass Order nun nach belieben agiert liegt halt daran, dass Zerstörung auf Carroburg nichts zustande bringt sobald Gegenwehr da ist. Die Ausnahme bildet hier hauptsächlich unclean und einige weitere Gilden und Spieler. Würden mehr Destros so spielen wie diese Jungs gäbe es für beide Fraktionen nichts zu meckern.

Carroburg Destros wie heretik aus dem Forum hier werden jedenfalls in die Geschichte eingehen als die größten Heulsusen des Jahrhunderts. Für heretik hat offenbar niemals irgendwas gepasst auf Carroburg, immer gabs was zu meckern. Zuletzt hat er sich wohl von Carroburg nach Drakenwald verpisst. Solche Spieler habt ihr und wollt einen Krieg gewinnen...


----------



## OldboyX (5. September 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Die AION  Heuler... Lest euch mal die Berichte der Beta Tester Durch. 1 Drittel hyped das game wieder weit in den Himme... Erinnert irgendwie an AoC und WAR ne.. 2 Drittel bemängelnjetzt schon das Spiel system, den aufbau und ablauf des End contents und die sichtbare Langzeit Motivation die nämlich genau nicht zu erblicken ist.
> *
> Das ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. In den Beta-Foren wurden wiederholt Umfragen gemacht zu verschiedenen Aspekten des Spiels und eine Umfrage mit dem Titel "Gesamtspielerlebnis" erhielt von über 75% der Spieler 4 von 5 Punkten. In den Beta-foren dürfen aber bezeichnenderweise nur Spieler posten, die das Spiel auch wirlich getested haben. In allen anderen Foren hingegen gibt es genug nicht fundierte Argumente wie deines hier, von Leuten die glauben vom Kumpel ihres Kumpels gehört zu haben, dass Aion sowieso nur ein Asia Grinder ist und das PVP reines Ganken ist.*
> 
> ...





xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Entlassung der CMs und die Abschaltung von DAOC für Europa ist sicherlich kein gutes Zeichen allerdings betrifft das GOA und nicht Mythic. Offenbar müssen sie halt einsparen, was kein Wunder ist. Richtig gut entwickelt hat sich Warhammer ja nicht, es ist halt ein Randprodukt wie AOC geworden und ich glaube nicht, dass die beiden Spiele nochmal einen riesigen Aufschwung erfahren, sie werden aber wohl weiterbestehen und doch einigen Spielern viel Freude bereiten. Ich könnte jedenfalls nicht sagen, dass ich keine Freude daran habe.
> 
> *Da stimme ich zu, auch wenn ich Age of Conan langfristig die größeren Chancen einräume noch Spieler anzulocken, da es vom gesamten Setting her (blutig, rauh, erwachsen, kein typisches Orks&Elfen Fantays) etwas eigenes ist. Außerdem hat Age of Conan eine Grafikengine die noch für eine ganze Weile den "woah Effekt" bei potentiellen MMO Kunden auslösen kann, ein Berufssystem und ausgiebig viel PVE. WAR hat eine angegraute Grafik und bietet im Prinzip nur Mass-PVP.
> *
> ...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2009)

Mal ganz erhlich: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5386&st=320 sollte ein Thread werden, in welchem man sich hier mit Problemen,etc. an Sternentaler weden kann. Seine letzte Antwort ist von Januar. Man kann sein Passwort ja einmal verlegen, aber 8 Monate lang?


----------



## Lillyan (5. September 2009)

Ich habe mal die Beleidigungen entfernt.... allerdings muss ich trotzdem darum bitten beim Thema zu bleiben. Über Aion wird in genügend anderen Threads gesprochen (insbesondere im Aion-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann muss es nicht auch noch in diesem sein.


----------



## Shagkul (5. September 2009)

@OldboyX

Sei mir nicht böse, aber solange ein Spiel nicht Live geht und die Leute einige Monate unter Normalbetrieb spielen, glaube ich keinem mehr was. Ich orientiere mich sicherlich, aber wie oft kam es schon vor, dass Betatester sagten es spielt sich toll usw.

Einen Gesamteindruck kann man wirklich erst dann bekommen, wenn ein Spiel einige Monate released ist.
Also hört mir auf mit solchen Aussagen und wartet die Praxis doch erstmal ab.

Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Thoraros (5. September 2009)

Randprodukte ja, aber denen Spielen ist es noch zuzutrauen 300-500k Spieler aufzubauen bzw. zu halten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @OldboyX
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber solange ein Spiel nicht Live geht und die Leute einige Monate unter Normalbetrieb spielen, glaube ich keinem mehr was. Ich orientiere mich sicherlich, aber wie oft kam es schon vor, dass Betatester sagten es spielt sich toll usw.
> 
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dies als Off-Topic gelöscht wird.

Das Spiel IST seit MONATEN live und wird von Milionen Koreaner (seit November letzten Jahres) und von Mio Chinesen schon "in der Praxis getested". Und auch wenn es womöglich in der Übersetzung Mängel geben kann, so ist das Spiel 1:1 identisch mit dem der Koreaner und Chinesen und alle Bugs, Gameplay, Performance, Lag - Issues wurden seit über einem halben Jahr in der Praxis auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.

Also hör mit solchen Aussagen auf? 

Sorry @ Lillyan, aber das kann es auch nicht sein, dass hier Unwahrheiten im großen Stil erzählt werden und man nichts dagegen sagen darf.


----------



## jehuty24 (5. September 2009)

Pymonte bist du eigentlich wirklich so naiv und läufst den ganzen Tag mit ner rosaroten Brille rum, die dir alles schoen aussehen laesst?

Und wie Pente schon sagte, schon komisch, dass 2 CMs gleichzeitig aufhoeren... . Jedoch muss man auch sagen, dass GOA nur hier das Spiel vertreibt.


----------



## Shagkul (5. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dies als Off-Topic gelöscht wird.
> 
> Das Spiel IST seit MONATEN live und wird von Milionen Koreaner (seit November letzten Jahres) und von Mio Chinesen schon "in der Praxis getested". Und auch wenn es womöglich in der Übersetzung Mängel geben kann, so ist das Spiel 1:1 identisch mit dem der Koreaner und Chinesen und alle Bugs, Gameplay, Performance, Lag - Issues wurden seit über einem halben Jahr in der Praxis auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.
> 
> ...



Es geht mir dabei nicht um Bugs, was ich auch nirgends geschrieben habe, sondern um das Spielerlebnis. 
Kein Zweifel, das Aion da ausgereift ist. Aber ob das Spielerlebnis (also ob es auf lange Sicht spaß macht) wirklich soviel besser ist, als bei anderen..... das kann jeder nur erstmal unter längerem Live einsatz testen.

Edit: zum Topic

Ich glaube nicht das sich dies negativ auswirken wird. Denn beide hatten wie mehrmals erwähnt, nicht wirklich viel Einfluß auf das Geschehen.


----------



## Nhazirluna (5. September 2009)

Sicherlich  ist es  seltsam. komisch aber auch schade zugleich das gleich  2 CM's gehen oder  "gegangen werden" .

Aber  Leute, warum und weshalb das so  ist  weis  keiner von uns, und  wir werden auch nie  den genauen Grund erfahren...........

Klar kann es an  Sparmassnahmen seitens  GOA liegen  aber  genau so  gut  kann es  auch  "Firmeninterne Reibereien" oder "Persönliche Gründe" oder was auch immer sein das  die  beiden GOA verlassen

Ich glaube  kaum das  einer von den  Poster hier Kai und  Hadi so genau kennen, um den Grund mit Bestimmtheit zu wissen.....

Also hört  auf mit  irgendwelchen Spekulationen, Schwarzmalereien, und hört  auf  euch  "Dinge an den  Kopf zu  werfen" .............

Akzeptiert  die Tatsache  es leider bald  2  CM's weniger anzutreffen sind, ändern  können  wir es sowieso nicht....

habt  einfach  Spass am  WAR

Wir sehen uns  auf dem Schlachtfeld;-)


----------



## Churchak (5. September 2009)

Greephus schrieb:


> was aber ansatzweise hier nervt ist die tatsache das egal was man schreibt immer wieder das A-Spiel genannt wird...


Ist wohl leider ne Art Abwandlung von Godwins Gesetz.Nur gibts hier keine Nazivergleiche sondern in diesem Forum muss der neuste Hypetitel herhalten.


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Das ist ein eigenes Gesetz. Unzufriedene Spieler berufen sich immer auf andere, meist kommende Spiele wo alles besser ist. Das war vor dem WAR-Release auch so als die WoW-Foren von "War is coming..." voll war. Auch das A-Spiel wird diese Erfahrung irgendwann mal machen.


----------



## Churchak (5. September 2009)

Das weisst du,das weiss ich,aber der Russe würde sagen "die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (5. September 2009)

Für mich heißt das ganze nur eins: Die nächsten Serverzusammenlegungen kommen und braucht man wirklich einen Community Manager und First CM für ne Com die aus 3 Servern besteht ??? Glaube nicht, denke das es bald noch weniger Server sein werden und wenn ihr dann auf englischen Servern spielt könnt ich euch mit dem englischen Support reden... so siehts aus.


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Für mich heißt das ganze nur eins: Die nächsten Serverzusammenlegungen kommen und braucht man wirklich einen Community Manager und First CM für ne Com die aus 3 Servern besteht ??? Glaube nicht, denke das es bald noch weniger Server sein werden und wenn ihr dann auf englischen Servern spielt könnt ich euch mit dem englischen Support reden... so siehts aus.



Ich werde das Spielen auf einem englischen Server überleben sollte es so weit kommen. Mein Englisch muss eh aufpoliert werden. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass WAR immer besser wird je mehr die Community auf den harten Kern zusammenreduziert wird. Die ganzen Pfeifen, die sich nicht ins RVR trauen weil irgendwas wieder zu imba ist verpissen sich zum Glück.

BTW: Warum gibts eigentlich keinen WAR vs. Aion Thread? Oder wurde der gelöscht?


----------



## Shagkul (5. September 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Für mich heißt das ganze nur eins: Die nächsten Serverzusammenlegungen kommen und braucht man wirklich einen Community Manager und First CM für ne Com die aus 3 Servern besteht ??? Glaube nicht, denke das es bald noch weniger Server sein werden und wenn ihr dann auf englischen Servern spielt könnt ich euch mit dem englischen Support reden... so siehts aus.



Ich Prophezeie euch, eines Tages werden wir alle sterben!!!111111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (5. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> BTW: Warum gibts eigentlich keinen WAR vs. Aion Thread? Oder wurde der gelöscht?



warum sollte es einen geben? realistisch gesehen würde aion im technsichen und inhaltlichen teil überall siegen.

aber warhammer hat ein ganz eigenes feeling, was mir persönlich einfach gefallen hat. die schreckensnachrichten jede woche, und der fehlende inhalt, treibt mich aber dazu warhammer einzustampfen. 

ich warte jetzt erstaml ab, es kann ja sein, das mythic endlich sich von den idionten von goa trennen. das spiel selbst in die hand nehmen, frischen wind rein kriegen, und ein angemessenes addon rausbringen. 
wenn das passiert spiel ich wieder warhammer. 
solang aion wenn das floppt, wow, und naja letztendlich werd ich sowieso star wars spielen.


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> warum sollte es einen geben? realistisch gesehen würde aion im technsichen und inhaltlichen teil überall siegen.



Im technischen höchstwahrscheinlich, inhaltlich vielleicht aber wo Aion ganz sicher nicht siegen wird ist das Feeling im RVR-Kampf. Das Spiel ist nicht auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt, viel eher sind Ganker begünstigt. Einzelne Assassinen, die einem beim Rohstoffe farmen auflauern werden das Geschehen dominieren.


----------



## henri (5. September 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich Prophezeie euch, eines Tages werden wir alle sterben!!!111111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles lügen nur lügen wer an mich glaubt wird ewig leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nicht auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt, viel eher sind Ganker begünstigt. Einzelne Assassinen, die einem beim Rohstoffe farmen auflauern werden das Geschehen dominieren.



Das ist doch wieder einmal eine höchst merkwürdige Aussage, denn in der Closed Beta habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

- Die Rollenverteilung ist sehr stark (nicht wie zb bei diesem anderen MMO) und ein Tank kann primär gut aushalten (dafür macht er wenig Schaden), ein Magier haut ungemein rein aber stirbt bei 2 Mobs schon fast und ein Heiler kann eben in erster Linie heilen. Insofern ist man schon beim lvln eher geneigt eine Gruppe zu bilden, als bei diesem anderen Spiel, wo im Prinzip jede Klasse solo 5 Mobs auf einmal über den Haufen zergen kann.

- Das Endgame besteht nicht ausschließlich aus Ressourcen sammeln. Natürlich wird das von dir beschrieben Szenario vorkommen, aber in dem Fall solltest du überdenken ob du wirklich ausschließlich deine Zeit in einem MMO mit "alleine Ressourcen farmen im PVP Gebiet" verbringen willst.

- Gegen eine Gruppe von 2 Leuten kann eine einzelne Assassine schon nicht mehr "dominieren"

- Gegen Gruppen von mehreren Leuten, die im Abyss "grinden" oder "questen" können einzelne Assassinen gar nichts "dominieren"

- Die Festungskämpfe (es gibt 9 Festungen) werden von einzelnen Assassinen kaum bezwungen werden können 

- Die PVPVE Instanzen werden von einzelnen Assassinen kaum bezwungen werden


Nochmal, ich bestreite gar nicht, dass diese Situation auftreten wird. Spieler die sich alleine in den Abyss begeben, werden von anderen Spielern die sich aus Gründen der "PVP-Jagd" dort aufhalten getötet werden (deswegen heißt es auch PVP Zone usw.). Das ist Teil des Spiels und des PVP Konzepts. Doch es ist Humbug, dass sich das Endgame darum drehen wird oder solche Situationen das "Geschehen dominieren".


----------



## Churchak (5. September 2009)

könnten endlich mal diese Aion Hanseln aus dem thread verschwinden in em es darum geht das WAR CM gegangen wurde? danke! man als wär der Aion Foren Teil auf Buffed ned gross genug und wenn du ihn von Aion unbedingt überzeugen willst dann mach das doch über PN .............


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Dann sag mir gleich mal was ein Templer im Mass-PVP bewirken kann wenn die Rollenverteilung so gut ist? Mal abgesehen davon, dass er im 1vs1 gegen jede andere Klasse verlieren soll. Selbst gegen Assassinen wo doch die Panzerung helfen sollte. Ein Gladiator soll ja im PVE mindestens genauso gut tanken können wenn er sein Equipment darauf ausrichtet.

Eine Assassine dominiert gegen 2 andere Klassen vielleicht nicht mehr aber versuch mir zu folgen: 2 Assassinen... oder 3 oder 4 und dann vielleicht noch mit einem Heiler irgendwo. fotm-setup inc

In den ganzen Videos wo Mass-PVP gezeigt wird rennt der kleinere Zerg vor dem größeren davon. Wahrscheinlich weil es keine Brecher gibt und wohl auch weil es keine Klasse gibt, die Druck auf mehrere Gegner aufbauen kann. In WAR werden Bomber bemängelt und vielleicht auch zurecht aber WAR ist ein Spiel wo die Unterzahl gegen eine hohe Überzahl gewinnen kann und das ist gut so. WAR ist auch ein Spiel wo Tanks einen Sinn machen, Eingänge blockieren etc. In Aion rennt wieder jeder durch die Tanks zu den Heilern durch.

Assassinen werden vielleicht auf Festungen pfeifenwenn sie solo genug Abyss-Punkte sammeln können. Die werden einfach einzelnen Spielern auflauern, die Ressourcen sammeln wollen, sie töten und warten bis er oder einer seiner Kumpels wieder kommt. Der Gankschutz, den es gibt versagt voll und ganz was auch in den Foren zu lesen ist.

Durch die Flügel werden viele Spieler einfach nur schnell abhauen wenn es brenzlich wird um ihre Abyss-Punkte zu schützen. Abmounten oder sowas geht ja nicht.

Leveln ist wahrscheinlich genauso langweilig und langwierig wie in vielen Vorgängern. Bis Lv20 soll im PVP gar nichts gehen. Vermutlich braucht man auch das höchste Level um PVP anständig betreiben zu können. Alles davor ist wohl Mittel zum Zweck.


Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich interessiere mich auch für Aion und ich werde dem Spiel wohl auch eine Chance geben aber diesmal bin ich derjenige, der nicht durch die rosarote Brille schaut.


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. September 2009)

Kan mich mal einer Aufklären?...Was juckt einen der Com Manager der eh so gut wie nie in der Com anwesend war....und schließlich ist das goa..wen die glauben sie kommen mt weniger man klar dan muss das doch mal garnichts heissen


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2009)

Lasst das mit Aion, man siehts ja schon im buffed Forumsteil von Aion. Kaum taucht da eine negativ Meinung auf, drehen die Leute dort am Rad. Der Hype hat sie doch alle schon fest im Griff. 1 Monat wird ins Land gehen, Aion wird sein wahres Gesicht zeigen und die Brandbomben werden im nächsten Forum fliegen. Bis dahin hat WAR von mir aus auch nur 2 Server, aber auch entkoppelte Festungen (damit mehr Hauptstatdraids), Relikte in den Festungen, ein überarbeitetes CC System und wer weiß was sonst noch. 

Btw wird auch Aion mit dem Fraktionsungleichgewicht, leeren Servern usw kämpfen müssen, vor allem, da sie ja mit einer viel größeren Serverzahl gleich an den Start gehen wollen. Wenn dann der große Ansturm vorbei ist und die Server sich leeren, wird das gleiche PvP Problem wie in WAR auftreten: wo keine Gegner, da kein Spass.

Also, ich freue mich auf die Zukunft, düster sieht sie nämlich gewiss nicht aus


----------



## Thoraros (5. September 2009)

> Mr. Superschlau Thaki.. erstmal, ich weiß GOA ist der Betreiber für die EU Server..aber letztendlich hält Mythic sein Kopf für dieses Spiel hin und hat das letzte Wort und nicht GOA. Oder willst du der allmächtigen Wissenende sein, der den genauen Vertrag zwischen GOA und Mythic kennt?
> 
> Und was sagen die letzten 20 Seiten aus? Nichst, außer Vermutungen! Weil keiner die Pläne kennt und weiß wie es weiter geht!
> Das einzigste was bekannt ist, das der Vertrag zwischen GOA und Mythic ende des Jahres ausläuft!
> ...



http://daoc-guide.4players.de/forums/showp...p;postcount=309


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Btw wird auch Aion mit dem Fraktionsungleichgewich kämpfen müssen



Nein werden sie nicht, da es für eine seite eine sperre zur erstellung von charaktern gibt sobald ein zu großer unterschied aufkommt

An die Flamer : ich spiele noch WAR, wenn auch bald vorerst nicht mehr


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Nein werden sie nicht, da es für eine seite eine sperre zur erstellung von charaktern gibt sobald ein zu großer unterschied aufkommt
> 
> An die Flamer : ich spiele noch WAR, wenn auch bald vorerst nicht mehr



umso besser, dann freu ich mich ja schon auf threads wie: "Ich kann nicht mit meinem Kumpel zocken, da meine Seite gespert wurde."

Wo steht das mit der Sperre eigentlich, habe ich noch nie von gehört.


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wo steht das mit der Sperre eigentlich, habe ich noch nie von gehört.



Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört oder gelesen. Ich dachte da gibts nur die Balaur, eine NPC-Fraktion, die die schwächere Seite unterstützen soll. Von denen hab ich aber bisher in den Videos auch nicht viel gesehen wenn der kleinere Zerg vernascht wurde.


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Nein werden sie nicht, da es für eine seite eine sperre zur erstellung von charaktern gibt sobald ein zu großer unterschied aufkommt
> 
> An die Flamer : ich spiele noch WAR, wenn auch bald vorerst nicht mehr





Damit haben sie noch ein weiteres Problem...wen einer sich aufn server 4 chars macht und dan auf einen anderen Server geht um die andere Seite zu zocken...wen das nun jeder macht..und eig.macht sich zu spielbeginn jeder nen paar twinks um zu sehen was er spielen will...ist bald kein platz mehr auf dem server


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. September 2009)

> eine verliererseite wird es kaum geben.
> 
> wenn NCSoft sieht das auf Server A, zuviele Eloys gibt, sperren sie für neulinge die charakter erstellung für diese fraktion, bis Asmos nachgezogen haben.
> 
> so soll ein gleichgewicht entstehn.



Dass meine ich damit.
Bei festungskämpfen wird nur die zahlenmässig unterlegene Seite von den Balaur unterstützt


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dass meine ich damit.
> Bei festungskämpfen wird nur die zahlenmässig unterlegene Seite von den Balaur unterstützt



Also nur bei Festungskämpfen? Quasi so wie jetzt in Warhammer auch mehr NPC spawnen um die Unterzahl der Verteidiger auszugleichen?

Im offenen PVP greifen die Balaur also nicht ein.


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2009)

> wenn NCSoft sieht das auf Server A, zuviele Eloys gibt, sperren sie für neulinge die charakter erstellung für diese fraktion, bis Asmos nachgezogen haben.



Der entscheidende Punkt ist: WENN NCSoft SIEHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt, solche Ändeurngen kommen auch nur behäbig und eher zu spät. Solange es kein wirkliches, programmiertes "Stop" System gibt (was aber auch viele Nachteile hat, einige wurden ja schon genannt), dann ist das so wie mit den Servertransfers von WAR, es wird geschätzt, da Seite A überlegen ist, weil sie in den letzten 4 Wochen aktiver waren oder mehr Spieler hatten. Seite A bekommt eine Erstellungssperre. Nun zieht Seite B nach und kann sich, bevor rechtzeitig reagiert wird, einen Vrtel erarbeiten und so schwankt das System dann ständig hin und her.
Denke eher, dass dies die letzte Notlösung ist, die an sich jeder MMO Betreiber hat. Und sie werden diese Bremse auch erst ziehen, wenn ein Server ein starkes Übergewicht (also min 2:1 denke ich) hat.

Das mit den Balauer hatte auch einige taktische Probleme, wie ist es z.B. wenn ein kleiner Zerg NPC Support bekommt, damit dem "größeren Zerg" stand hält und dann schnell Spieler umloggen und dem kleinen zerg helfen. Dann wird der große zerg überrannt, eh das NPC System reagiert (außer die NPCs ploppen instant von einer Seite zur anderen, was aber irgendwo das Spielfeeling stört). Solche Mechaniken kann man gut ausnutzen und sowas machen die meisten Leute ja doch sehr gerne^^


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2009)

Da sogut wie alle hier bzgl. dem System mit dem Balaur nur vermuten können und es sich dann ab den 20. schon zeigen wird, is es wohl müssig jetzt darüber zu streiten was welche Fraktion wann genau macht und vor allem wie NCSoft das alles "überwacht" oder halt nicht.

Zu WAR bzw. Topic... schade das die beiden gehen! Wieso und warum werden wir eventuell in einiger Zeit erfahren...oder halt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Kleines P.S. an Pymonte:
Ich hoffe du lässt deine Flut an, meiner Meinung nach, mehr als eigenartigen Aussagen über AION mal nach, denn sie wirken uninformiert und dumm.


----------



## xerkxes (5. September 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Da sogut wie alle hier bzgl. dem System mit dem Balaur nur vermuten können und es sich dann ab den 20. schon zeigen wird, is es wohl müssig jetzt darüber zu streiten was welche Fraktion wann genau macht und vor allem wie NCSoft das alles "überwacht" oder halt nicht.



Ich dachte das Spiel sei schon mehrere Monate in Asien draußen. Warum gibts darüber dann keine Infos? Merkwürdig.


----------



## J_0_T (5. September 2009)

Un meinungen zu A*** oder warum es besser ist gehört in die Forum region eines anderen Spieles? Sagt ma.. reicht euch euer Fore teil nicht oder ist das spiel so langweilig das man in jedem Forum sei es War, WoW etc schreiben muss?

Irgendwie glaube ich nicht das wir die rosa brille aufhaben sondern die A*** Trolle die sich hier profilieren wollen.

b2t
naja... eigendlich kann man das so nicht sagen, da dieser thread wieder zu einen pro contra war/Aion wird... schade aber abzusehen irgendwie.


----------



## Miracolax (5. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Lasst das mit Aion, man siehts ja schon im buffed Forumsteil von Aion. Kaum taucht da eine negativ Meinung auf, drehen die Leute dort am Rad.



Woher sie *das* wohl haben????? Wochenlang war doch diese Abteilung hier der Vorreiter dafür, irgendwann färbt es halt mal ab.


----------



## Markon78 (5. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Spiel sei schon mehrere Monate in Asien draußen. Warum gibts darüber dann keine Infos? Merkwürdig.



Ich denke die Diskussion sollte eher im AION Forum diskutiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und Infos gibts sicher, aber ich kenn wenige
die koreanisch bzw. chinesisch genug können um eine sachlich und gut fundierte Argumentation zu übersetzen.

Das einzige was bekannt ist, ist ein Interview mit einem Spieler welcher einen sehr hohen PvP Rang hat (Koreaner) und
sich über die Mageklasse beschwert (Manamangel stetig)...

So, aber nun lassen wir hier wieder WAR als Thema, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (5. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört oder gelesen. Ich dachte da gibts nur die Balaur, eine NPC-Fraktion, die die schwächere Seite unterstützen soll. Von denen hab ich aber bisher in den Videos auch nicht viel gesehen wenn der kleinere Zerg vernascht wurde.



http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/brief-zur...brian-knox.html

Wenn se sich für die Open beta die Mühe machen ist es wahrscheinlich das es fürs Spiel auch kommt.

Und bitte wenn ihr schon über Aion mitreden wollt dann INFORMIERT euch erstmal...eure unwissenheit sorgt bei mir für Brechreiz und das sind keine Information an die man schwer herankommt (offizielle Website !!! ). 

Wie gesagt ich erzähl auch keinen Mist über WAR und spiele es / spielte es jetzt wo die open beta und Release ansteht ist war für mich Geschichte ABER im Gegensatz zu den Hardcore WAR Fanboys weiß ich wovon ich rede, da diese wahrscheinlich 0.0 Minuten Aion gespielt haben. Ich hab meine Informationen über WAR aus erster Hand (meiner Hand) und ihr euer Infos aus Foren, Drittmeinung und Glaskugeln... is doch lächerlich das ist genauso als wolltet ihr nem Vietnam-Veteran was übern Vietnamkrieg erzählen weil ihr da mal was gehört habt.


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Da sogut wie alle hier bzgl. dem System mit dem Balaur nur vermuten können und es sich dann ab den 20. schon zeigen wird, is es wohl müssig jetzt darüber zu streiten was welche Fraktion wann genau macht und vor allem wie NCSoft das alles "überwacht" oder halt nicht.
> 
> Zu WAR bzw. Topic... schade das die beiden gehen! Wieso und warum werden wir eventuell in einiger Zeit erfahren...oder halt auch nicht
> 
> ...



nein, werde ich nicht. Ich extrapoliere die Daten, die ich erhalte. Z.B. was man mit dem Balaur System anstellen kann oder wie eine von NCSoft ausgeübte Serverüberwachung wohl aussehen wird. Sicherlich, meist sinds Vermutungen. Aber es gibt ja genug Präzedenzfälle, bei WAR z.B. mit den Serverzusammenlegungen (auch den kontrollierten), dass sowas häufig nicht klappt. Und ich kenne bisher kein Spiel, bei dem NPC Reinforcements korrekt und "balanced" funktioniert haben.

Ich mache mir eben einfach nur Gedanken über die Dinge, die hier imemr so hoch gelobt werden. Denn viele vergessen mal gerne die Schattenseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey, das Aion Forum ist ja der beste beweis dafür, dass man das "Schlechte" so kurz vor der OB nicht sehen möchte. Man hat es dann eben in geballter Form am Ende des Feimonats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde alles so toll funktionieren, wie es sich die Entwickler wünschten, dann würde es derzeit in den Foren erschallen: "Aion kommt? Aber wayne, AoC hat doch schon längst die 15mio Grenze geknackt und WAR ist ihm dicht auf den Fersen."^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Punkt ist: WENN NCSoft SIEHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass werden sie besonders am start genug kontrollieren, wird ja nen ziemlichen ansturm morgen abend auf die OB server geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Soweit ich weiß greifen die Balaur nur bei festungskämpfen ein und nicht bei zergs die so entstehen


----------



## Lillyan (5. September 2009)

Letzte Warnung: Laßt Aion aus diesem Thread (auch A*** -.-).


----------



## J_0_T (5. September 2009)

kk... werde nicht mehr den namen nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu den CM's auch wenn es unwarscheinlich ist... schon nachrichten über ersatz?


----------



## Mushis (5. September 2009)

Ah Leute wieso immer bei jeder Nachricht der gleiche Scheiss mit "WAR ist tod" gequatsche, schon mal daran gedacht das vielleicht Mythic mit GOA unzufrienden ist und die kein Bock mehr haben auf diese Pfeiffenköpfe. Mythic/EA hat wohl nun den Vertrag mit GOA gekündigt und sucht sich nen neuen Provider für EU oder die nehmen das sofort selbst in die Hand.

WAR ist ein geiles Spiel, es wird immer weiterentwickelt und läuft immer besser, wenn ihr kein Bock mehr habt auf WAR und lieber Aion zocken wollt oder WoW oder sonst was macht es aber lasst uns in Ruhe. Das einzige in diesem Forum was mit Aion oder WoW oder was weiss ich zu tun haben sollte sind Abschiedsgrüße falls einer aufhört und seinen Freunden vielleicht mitteilen will das er nun besagtes Spiel zockt.


----------



## J_0_T (5. September 2009)

Naja dennoch muss man nicht immer die spiele nennen....


Wenn Mythic/EA GOA wirklich abschiest... dann bin ich ma gespannt was passiert... das beste was passieren könnte wenn die EU War Com in die US verlegt wird... Vorteil... wir müssten nicht immer warten auf Verbesserungen und hotfixes... und man wäre generell schnell informiert bei änderungen etc...

Ansonsten... wer in Europa wäre fähig das zu übernehmen wenn die sich für einen eu provider entscheiden?


----------



## Churchak (5. September 2009)

als wär der eine Tag den nen Hotfix/patch später bei uns ankommen so schlimm. Oo
Und ich glaub ned das Mythic Tschüss zu GOA sagt! Das ist eher ne ganz einfache kostenminimierung seitens GOA.Die werden Realisten sein und mit noch mehr Schwund zum Mnatsende rechnen.So leid es mir um die beiden und besonders Sterni tut,aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich,wozu brauchts auch die beiden noch so übersichtlich wie der Serverwald geworden ist? 
Für eimal im Jahr auf ner Messe rumstehn (ich weiss das klingt nun sehr kalt)  werden die da bestimmt ned 12 Monatsgehälter zahlen da wird nun wohl wieder Mythic mehr gefragt sein wenn die wollen das in Europa in diese Richtung mehr Presenz gezeigt werden soll.


----------



## pulla_man (5. September 2009)

ich wünsche mir ganz ehrlich dass sich mythic von goa trennt. schlimmer als jetzt kann es eigentlich gar nicht mehr werden. der support seitens goa ist unter aller sau, die infopolitik so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden und von kompetenz der mitarbeiter mit denen ich zu tun hatte (in diesem fall die vielen gm´s) ist unterirdisch.

kurz gesagt goa ist scheisse und ich werde mir nie wieder ein spiel besorgen auf dessen verpackung goa zu lesen sein wird, denn selbst das beste spiel der welt geht mit so einem support wie goa ihn liefert irgendwann vor die hunde


----------



## Shinar (6. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich will hier nun sicher keine Gerüchte verbreiten aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Leiter des Community-Managements sowie der erste deutsche Community-Manager gleichzeitig einfach mal so den Beruf wechseln ist doch eher gering. Noch dazu weil Kai (Sterntaler) in seinem Abschiedspost selbst sogar sagte, dass er noch nicht weiss wo es ihn beruflich nun hinzieht. Wie gesagt ich will keine Gerüchte verbreiten aber ich glaube nicht, dass hier in naher Zukunft mit Ersatz für die beiden zu rechnen ist.



Da wirst du wohl Recht haben.


----------



## epiphone2 (6. September 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Parallel damit eine vielleicht noch viel schlimmere Nachricht:
> 
> DAoC wird in Europa abgeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Hammer ich hätte das nicht erwartet. SCHOCK !!! ich hätt eher gedacht das WAR untergeht aber das es jetzt DAOC trifft ist echt schade weil wenn wenn ich DAOC mit WAR vergleiche dann hat es eher DAOC verdient weiter zu laufen.... das STERNI geht bei WAR, war schon hart aber das DAOC so leiden muss is wie 9 /11 man muss hinsehen aber man kanns nich glauben...langsam hab ich Mitleid mit Mythic/GOA scheint als würde EA für den großen Rundumschlag ausholen. 

Ich bin der Meinung das hätte eher WAR treffen sollen als Daoc.... shame on you EA ich hoffe du erstickst an Fifa und ähnlichem... death to EA ... kanns nich in Worte fassen ... *heul*


----------



## Pymonte (6. September 2009)

DAoC wird übrgens noch nicht abgeschaltet, das sind bisher alles nur Spekulationen,

@epiphone2 WAR ann locker noch zu DAoC werden, es hat ja noch 6 Jahre dazu Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal abgesehen, das GOA und EA/Mythic nix gemeinsam haben, außer das GOA Mythics Spiele in EU Supported. Mythic kann GOA also auch nicht befehlen CMs zu feuern, dass machen die aus eigenem Interesse und sagt nichts über das Spiel an sich aus, außer, dass die Community vllt keine 3 CMs braucht. Wobei man ja auch noch nicht weiß, obs Ersatz für die Beiden gibt.


----------



## Pente (6. September 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic/EA GOA wirklich abschiest... dann bin ich ma gespannt was passiert... das beste was passieren könnte wenn die EU War Com in die US verlegt wird... Vorteil... wir müssten nicht immer warten auf Verbesserungen und hotfixes... und man wäre generell schnell informiert bei änderungen etc...


Das Beste was passieren könnte also? Schonmal WoW, WAR oder ähnliches mit einem US Account auf US Servern gespielt? Ich schon und ich muss dir sagen es macht auf Dauer keinen Spass mit einer 280er Latenz zu spielen.



J_0_T schrieb:


> Ansonsten... wer in Europa wäre fähig das zu übernehmen wenn die sich für einen eu provider entscheiden?


Ich stell hier einfach mal den Namen "BioWare" in den Raum. Die werden für SW:ToR ein Support-Center in Europa errichten und da Mythic / BioWare nun die MMO/RPG-Group von EA bilden liegt die Vermutung wohl näher, dass sie ein gemeinsames Support-Center anstreben als, dass Mythic sich einen neuen Provider sucht.



Pymonte schrieb:


> DAoC wird übrgens noch nicht abgeschaltet, das sind bisher alles nur Spekulationen,


... sagen wir mal ich würde zumindest kein Geld drauf verwetten, dass die EU DAoC Server noch lange existieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pymonte schrieb:


> Wobei man ja auch noch nicht weiß, obs Ersatz für die Beiden gibt.


Von dem Gedanken, dass GOA in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen einen Ersatz für die beiden aus dem Hut zaubert solltest du dich so langsam verabschieden. Dies wird wohl nicht passieren. Im Grunde unterstellst du damit ja, dass GOA mit der Arbeit von Kai und Hadi unzufrieden war und sie deshalb ersetzen wollte. Solche derartigen Schritte werden nicht einfach so von heute auf morgen aus einer Laune heraus entschieden und du kannst mir glauben, dass in jedem Unternehmen in den Führungsetagen zuletzt die Köpfe rollen, d.h. es passiert hinter den Kulissen wohl weit mehr als irgendein Außenstehender auch nur vermuten kann. Ich kann nur immer wieder raten die Blogs der Ex-Mitarbeiter zu lesen. Sie geben sehr viel Aufschluss und erklären so manche Dinge.


----------



## pulla_man (6. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das Beste was passieren könnte also? Schonmal WoW, WAR oder ähnliches mit einem US Account auf US Servern gespielt? Ich schon und ich muss dir sagen es macht auf Dauer keinen Spass mit einer 280er Latenz zu spielen.



nun ja, ich habe mir mal den spass gegönnt und mir einen us trial-account angelegt und mich mal auf einen der us server eingeloggt. da man im spiel selber leider keine latenzzeiten sehen kann, kann ich nur von der subjektiven wahrnehmung meinerseits bezüglich der aktivierung von skills etc sprechen. aber es hat für mich absolut keinen unterschied gemacht zu den eu-servern. fähigkeiten wurden mit genau der selben verzögerung ausgelöst wie sie es auf den euopäischen servern tun und das interagieren mit npcs ging genauso schwammig wie auf den eu servern. meiner meinung nach wird sich für uns nichts verschlimmbessern wenn unsere charaktere auf die us realms gelegt werden


----------



## J_0_T (6. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich stell hier einfach mal den Namen "BioWare" in den Raum. Die werden für SW:ToR ein Support-Center in Europa errichten und da Mythic / BioWare nun die MMO/RPG-Group von EA bilden liegt die Vermutung wohl näher, dass sie ein gemeinsames Support-Center anstreben als, dass Mythic sich einen neuen Provider sucht.



Okay wäre ne option....

In dem punkt müssen wir wohl oder übel abwarten.


----------



## Reaven985 (6. September 2009)

Da dieser Thread im offiziellen Forum vermutlich nicht lange überleben würden, schreib ich es mal hier hin:
Gerüchteweise werden im September 50% der Goamitarbeiter gehen müssen, was etwa 100 Leute sein dürften. Darüber hinaus liegen die Abozahlen in Europa bei etwa 83000 und in den USA bei 97000, was wohl der Grund für diese Entlassungen ist.

Ich halte das nicht nur für ein Gerücht, wer noch Warhammer spielt dürfte zumindest die EU Zahlen für realistisch halten, und nachdem bei Mythic schon vor ein paar Monaten eine ganze Reihe Leute gehen mussten ist nun halt GOA an der Reihe. Fragt sich was das für das eh schon angeschlagene Spiel bedeuten wird.


----------



## Diven (6. September 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread im offiziellen Forum vermutlich nicht lange überleben würden, schreib ich es mal hier hin:
> Gerüchteweise werden im September 50% der Goamitarbeiter gehen müssen, was etwa 100 Leute sein dürften. Darüber hinaus liegen die Abozahlen in Europa bei etwa 83000 und in den USA bei 97000, was wohl der Grund für diese Entlassungen ist.


+asien + russland = <300k
wissen wir nun genauso viel wie vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. September 2009)

> Darüber hinaus liegen die Abozahlen in Europa bei etwa 83000 und in den USA bei 97000, was wohl der Grund für diese Entlassungen ist.



Quelle?



> +asien + russland = <300k



und auch hier: Quelle?
Ich weiß, das EU/US/RU 300k Abos hatten, derzeit eher weniger. TAIWANs (nicht Asien, da gehören mehr Länder dazu^^) Zahlen sind unbekannt.


----------



## Brummbör (6. September 2009)

Reaven985 schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread im offiziellen Forum vermutlich nicht lange überleben würden, schreib ich es mal hier hin:
> Gerüchteweise werden im September 50% der Goamitarbeiter gehen müssen, was etwa 100 Leute sein dürften. Darüber hinaus liegen die Abozahlen in Europa bei etwa 83000 und in den USA bei 97000, was wohl der Grund für diese Entlassungen ist.
> 
> Ich halte das nicht nur für ein Gerücht, wer noch Warhammer spielt dürfte zumindest die EU Zahlen für realistisch halten, und nachdem bei Mythic schon vor ein paar Monaten eine ganze Reihe Leute gehen mussten ist nun halt GOA an der Reihe. Fragt sich was das für das eh schon angeschlagene Spiel bedeuten wird.



Das ist ne kopie aus dem war-welten forum vom 13.07.

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=423346


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2009)

rofl


----------



## Lexxer240 (6. September 2009)

Wer war noch in der Eu spielt dem sollte auffallen das alle server wieder auf mittel mittel gestiegen sind also stimmt das mal nich das da soviele wech sind


----------



## Ichweissnichts (6. September 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Wer war noch in der Eu spielt dem sollte auffallen das alle server wieder auf mittel mittel gestiegen sind also stimmt das mal nich das da soviele wech sind



10-Tage-Schnupperaktion. So wie mich hat die dann doch ziemlich viele Leute zu einem erneuten Versuch gebracht. Bei mir hat es geholfen, und aus mehreren Unterhaltungen habe ich herausgehört, dass viele von den Vortschritten positiv überrascht sind.


----------



## Ankar (6. September 2009)

Heute war Drakenwald auf Mittel/Hoch. Danke für die Rufpunkte ihr Destros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterX2 (6. September 2009)

Ich bin von den Vortschritten auch überrascht, gerade die Performance hat sich gegenüber dem Start doch sehr verbessert. Allerdings wenn man sieht was andere Spiele in einem Jahr schaffen sieht es da bei WAR doch ehr mau aus... 
Bei den Spielerzahlen ist es so das viele mal wieder reinschauen für einen Monat weil ja jetzt auch das erste Jahr rum ist und man hofft das sich viel getan hat. Spätestens in 1-2 Monaten sind die Server nicht mehr so voll wie jetzt wobei ich sie immer noch recht leer finde (Spiele auf Carroburg) Meistens sind es so 2 Kts auf beiden Seiten aber das wars dann auch irgendwie... das sind nicht mal 100 Leute... da ist halt nichts mit "Krieg ist überall"


----------



## Hellbabe (7. September 2009)

@ MisterX2: Also das mit den 2 Kts kann net ganz stimmen...im T4 waren gestern abend (21Uhr) ca. 6 bis 8 Kts von uns unterwegs + Randomgruppen...da kann wat net stimmen;P


----------



## Churchak (7. September 2009)

Naja Hellbbabe man kennt das ja im 1.er schreit einer "wahhhhh 3 KTs Feinde an XYZ !!!!!!" man kommt an und trifft 2 grp. Oder im 1.er schreit einer "an XYZ gerade 2 grp Feinde vorbei" man rennt mit seinen KT schnell hin und wird von 5 KTs überrannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2009)

Also wer darin etwas positives sieht, der... naja, lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sterntaler und Jamil gleichzeitig, vermutlich nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Dann die Gerüchte um DaoC.
Ich denke die hartgesottenen WAR-Spieler sollten sich besser schonmal auf die nächsten schlechten Nachrichten einstellen.
Denn auch wenn es hier nicht mehr gesagt werden sollte: AION ist direkte Konkurrenz, ob besser oder schlechter sei erstmal egal, es wird auch Spieler von WAR abziehen.

Kopf hoch, WAR wollte RvR bringen, hat es nicht geschafft. Aber irgendwann wird es jemand schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (7. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also wer darin etwas positives sieht, der... naja, lassen wir das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist eher was negatives für die EU-Spieler, weniger für WAR im Allgemeinen. Und zwar insofern, dass im Ernstfall höchstens GOA eingehen könnte und die EU-Serverdaten umgesiedelt werden müssten.

Mehr ist da aber auch schon nicht dahinter. In den USA bspw. lockt man mit dem Thema keinen Hund vom Ofen hervor.

Was ich so gehört habe, würden sich viele Leute sogar freuen, wenn WAR von jemand anders als GOA übernommen werden würde.
Da haben wir unseren positiven Punkt... jedoch mit viel umständlichen Zeug verbunden. Besser wäre es wenns nicht so kommen würde. Wenn es doch so ist, ists aber noch kein Beinbruch.


P.S.:
Wenn ich mir die russische und die japanische WAR-Seite so ansehe, dann kommts mir vor, als wäre der EU-Raum einer der wenigen, welcher nicht direkt von Mythic unterstützt wird.
http://war-russia.ru/
http://www.warhammer-online.jp/

Die Vermutung kommt von daher, dass das Seitenlayout dasselbe ist wie in den USA (http://www.warhammeronline.com/). Und das gehört höchstwahrscheinlich Mythic. Deswegen muss GOA wahrscheinlich auch ein anderes verwenden. Genau dasselbe ist es in Taiwan: http://www.warhammeronline.com.tw/main.html

Würd mich freuen, wenn Mythic den EU-Support übernehmen würde.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, WAR wollte RvR bringen, hat es nicht geschafft. Aber irgendwann wird es jemand schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat es sehr wohl oder sag mir, was am RvR nun nicht gekommen ist? Bzw wie du RvR definierst?


----------



## Lari (7. September 2009)

Offene Zonen, keine Spielerlimitierung, langzeitmotivierend und nichts für 'nen hohlen Zahn. Dazu durchdachtes Balancing, kein monatelanges Warten auf dringende Balancing-Fixes und ein vernünftiges System um Ungleichgewichte von Fraktionen auszugleichen.
Nach hinten raus schlüssiges Konzept und durchdachte Hotspots für das RvR.

Sagen wir es mal so: Wenn WAR "gutes" RvR bieten würde, wären von den 800.000 und mehr potenziellen Spielern nicht 80% oder noch mehr abgesprungen.
Wer jetzt noch spielt ist echt hartgesotten, und würde es eine vernünftige Alternative geben (nein, DaoC ist zu alt, und nein, AION muss sich erst noch auf dem westlichen MArkt beweisen) würde der Rest bestimmt wechseln.

Und man darf nicht vergessen, dass EA noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden hat, und bei der momentanen Situation wird EA auch irgendwann einen Schluss-Strich ziehen und sich anderen Projekten widmen.

Gerade jetzt, wo zwei CMs, bzw. DIE deutschen CMs gehen, kann man doch erahnen worauf es hinausläuft.


----------



## Markon78 (7. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Offene Zonen, keine Spielerlimitierung, langzeitmotivierend und nichts für 'nen hohlen Zahn. Dazu durchdachtes Balancing, kein monatelanges Warten auf dringende Balancing-Fixes und ein vernünftiges System um Ungleichgewichte von Fraktionen auszugleichen.
> Nach hinten raus schlüssiges Konzept und durchdachte Hotspots für das RvR.
> 
> Sagen wir es mal so: Wenn WAR "gutes" RvR bieten würde, wären von den 800.000 und mehr potenziellen Spielern nicht 80% oder noch mehr abgesprungen.
> ...



Treffend und richtig formuliert.

mfg


----------



## Schorus (7. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Offene Zonen, keine Spielerlimitierung, langzeitmotivierend und nichts für 'nen hohlen Zahn. Dazu durchdachtes Balancing, kein monatelanges Warten auf dringende Balancing-Fixes und ein vernünftiges System um Ungleichgewichte von Fraktionen auszugleichen.
> Nach hinten raus schlüssiges Konzept und durchdachte Hotspots für das RvR.
> 
> Sagen wir es mal so: Wenn WAR "gutes" RvR bieten würde, wären von den 800.000 und mehr potenziellen Spielern nicht 80% oder noch mehr abgesprungen.
> ...


 lari du sabbelst wieder nur müll.das die zwei gehen heisst nur das goa rausfliegt.
und ich gehe davon aus,dass der causal spieler sehr schnell merkt,dass aion nur was für hardcoregrinder-und spieler ist.
ach und hab ich schon gesagt,dass die chinesen sehnsüchtig auf war warten,weil aion bei denen laggt ohne ende?


----------



## Shaft13 (7. September 2009)

jehuty24 schrieb:


> Pymonte bist du eigentlich wirklich so naiv und läufst den ganzen Tag mit ner rosaroten Brille rum, die dir alles schoen aussehen laesst?
> 
> Und wie Pente schon sagte, schon komisch, dass 2 CMs gleichzeitig aufhoeren... . Jedoch muss man auch sagen, dass GOA nur hier das Spiel vertreibt.



Und? Es hören 2 CM auf. Das wars. 
Vielleicht muss auch GOA wegen der Wirtschaftskrise sparen.
Vielleicht war GOA mit der Arbeit der beiden unzufrieden und hat die Verträge nicht verlängert.
Vielleicht solltewn die beiden noch zusätzliche Aufgaben machen und beide wollten nicht.
Vielelicht wollten sie 30% mehr Gehalt und GOA wollte das nicht zahlen.

usw,usw,usw. Es gibt so viele Gründe warum beide gehen. Direkt auf das Ende von WAR zu spekulieren ist lachhaft.
Zumal mir bitte mal jemand erklären muss,warum DAOC nach 8 Jahren langsam zu Ende geht und WAR nach 1 Jahr schon dicht gemacht werden soll?? Gibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Und zu Aion, das Spiel läuft seit 1 Jahr, also vergleicht das Spiel mit WAR nach 1 Jahr, nicht beide Spiele als Europäische Releaseversion.

Und eins ist auch klar, am Endspiel haben doch 99.9% nicht einmal teilgenommen, aber predigen minütlich wie geil das wird. Sowas ist absolut lachhaft.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> lari du sabbelst wieder nur müll.


Versuch mal nach 24 Uhr einen GM zu erreichen. Wenn du dann feststellst "Hm, keiner da" kannst du nochmal überdenken, ob wirklich alles nur Müll ist oder eventuell doch ein bisschen mehr dahinter steckt.
Stellst dir das alles ein bisschen einfach vor. GOA/FranceTelecom als Hoster kann nicht mal eben so schnell gewechselt werden, da der Serverpark in Frankreich steht und GOA bzw. FranceTelecom gehört.

Wenn zwei deutsche CMs gehen/gegangen werden, dann kann jeder logisch denkende Mensch von selbst darauf kommen, dass auch GMs, Support etc. gegangen wurden. Dazu kommt, dass sowas nicht auf Besserung hindeutet.

Edit: Ich hab eben von einer sehr zuverlässigen Quelle Dinge gehört, die selbst ich nicht bei der Entlassungsmeldung erwartet hätte. Namen werde ich nicht nennen, aber man hat durch die damalige Beta eben noch Kontakte bis hin zu Sterntaler.

EditEdit: Und um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. In der nächsten Zeit wird sich wohl einiges bei WAR ändern. GOA wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr der Hoster sein. Der deutsche Support wird leiden, egal wer ihn dann bekommt. Es setzt sich halt das gleiche Bild seit Release fort: es geht abwärts. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es auch der letzte hier im Forum gemerkt hat.


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> ach und hab ich schon gesagt,dass die chinesen sehnsüchtig auf war warten,weil aion bei denen laggt ohne ende?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wo genau hast du das her?

Aus einem Forum von einem User? Solche Sager kannst du in jedem Land über jedes MMO finden. Wenn in China Aion Server geschlossen werden und die CMs gekündigt werden kannst du ja diese Fakten hier vortragen.


----------



## Shaft13 (7. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Versuch mal nach 24 Uhr einen GM zu erreichen. Wenn du dann feststellst "Hm, keiner da" kannst du nochmal überdenken, ob wirklich alles nur Müll ist oder eventuell doch ein bisschen mehr dahinter steckt.



Hat man nach 24 Uhr denn einer der beiden angetroffen,wenn man einen GM gebraucht hat?

So oder so, hier wird so getan, als ob die 2 den Laden zusammengehalten hätten. Sie sind weg,was sehr viele Gründe haben kann,aber direkt immer vom Ende von WAR als Grund dafür zu faseln grenzt schon an Paranoia.

Selbst wenn nur noch 200k spielen,sind das im Monat 2 Mio Euro , 24 Mio im Jahr an Einnahmen. Sowas macht man nicht einfach dicht,siehe DAOC, was bei 30t Abos sich noch gelohnt hat.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Hat man nach 24 Uhr denn einer der beiden angetroffen,wenn man einen GM gebraucht hat?


Du verwechselst gerade CMs mit GMs. GMs helfen im Spiel, CMs sind GOAs Sprachrohr zur Community.


----------



## Pente (7. September 2009)

Ich denke ihr habt in den letzten Tagen genügend Gelegenheit gehabt um eure Meinung zu dieser Meldung zu sagen. Bevor ihr euch hier nun noch weiter wegen "was wäre wenn"-Szenarien und Spekulationen anfeindet mach ich den Thread mal zu.

Wenn ihr euch von den beiden CMs verabschieden möchtet könnt ihr dies in ihren Threads im offiziellem Forum tun:
- Abschieds-Thread von *Kai "Sterntaler" Schober* (Leiter des Community-Managements): http://forum.war-europe.com/warhammeronlin...thread.id=19615
- Abschieds-Thread von *Hadi "Jamil" Al-Begami* (Deutscher Community-Manager): http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...thread.id=19761


----------

